# bibigay ko sayo kasi hindi ko kabisado yung number



## Drago85

bibigay ko sayo kasi hindi ko kabisado yung number ko dahil ka papalit ko lang.

 Can somebody help me wtih transplation of this on English?

thanks


----------



## Chriszinho85

> bibigay ko sayo kasi hindi ko kabisado yung number ko dahil ka papalit ko lang


Hello Drago. The translation of this sentence is "I'll give it to you because I don't have my number memorized because I just changed it."

Chris


----------



## dana Haleana

Drago85 said:


> bibigay ko sayo kasi hindi ko kabisado yung number ko dahil ka papalit ko lang.
> 
> can somebody help me wtih transplation of this on english
> 
> thanks


 

I think this person is referring to a phone number, right? 
Actually the grammar is not correct but it can be understood and if you the look at the sentence, _*taglish* _is very evident.
It's literal translation is : I'll give you because I cannot memorize the number 'cause I just change it.
My suggestion is:
*Ibibigay ko sayo yung number *(phone)* ko. Hindi ko kabisado kasi kapapalit ko lang.*
I'll give you my number. I could not memorize yet because I just change it.


----------



## Drago85

Yeap. You are right.  
For a phone number. 


Thanks.


----------



## dana Haleana

Drago85 said:


> yeap. you are right
> for a phone number
> 
> 
> thanks


 

Your welcome...(walang anuman po)


----------

